
Using LOC DNS records for mailing address - liftedkilt
Why is there no standard for using LOC DNS records to store the mailing address for companies? It would be really convenient to be able to send a letter to company.tld and let DNS resolution get it to the right address. Sub-records could be used for branch offices.
======
ParameterOne
I like that idea on so many levels right now! I want to talk to you, what's
your email?

------
ParameterOne
Here I am, find me! IN LOC 42 50 23.798 N 78 46 27.126 W 192m 10m 100m 10m

